# Buying a horse because of the bond?



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

It is hard to know. You really need to get out there and see other horses before you decide, also if this horse is suitable for jumping, you two could have different interests, would you rather learn to ride what the horse is suited for (western pleasure, dressage, etc) or try and make the horse what you want? How long ago has it been since you have ridden the horse? 
I would just take some horses on trial, including this one if possible. (not all at the same time XD)
She is very pretty, and you guys physically fit each other very well in my opinion.
I am not a horse buying expert, but I sold my mare Dedee two years ago and was so lucky to get her back. I rescued her as a 3yr old when I was 12. I rushed into to it, becuase she was/is my best friend, she bucked me off a lot through the years, but she is always there for me, a horse that you know super well and are comfortable to grow with is very valueable. 
dont know if this helps  Good luck to ya!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for responding. How can you tell what she is suited for? I'm still learning the art/science to figuring that out. I'd love to hear your rational, so I can learn what I need to look for also. 

I definitely would work with her natural abilities and not try to force a square into a circle (so to speak). But I am probably years away from actually jumping. I don't really count my first year of lessons (long story), so my true training started 2 months ago when I switched to dressage. So for the next year or so, I'm focusing on muscle building, finding my seat, posting, etc. 

The last time I rode her was 2 months ago. That was before I switched to another farm/instructor. I agree that I need to meet other horses and give them a chance but there's just something about "the first" that I can't seem to shake right now.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea, I cant really say what she is suited for because I dont know her, and havnt seen her move etc. But I think she is built nice to be a jumping horse, and she has a nice neck maybe for dressage (thinking English type stuff, i ride english too)
I am happy with my decision to buy a horse because of a bond 8 years ago.
I would definitly still look around, but contact this owner to see if you could do a short lease or trial, also you can set up a small jump just to see what her attitude is to it. You cant really determine if she is or is not a jumper with this little 'test' but you can see how she is moving towards it, with interest, fear, boredom etc. 
I really like this horse, she is really pretty, and she is young so you guys could really grow together.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why does the owner ask so much? $10K in my area goes for well trained registered horse with show record (and usually such horses are not used in beginner lessons). I completely understand your feelings, but personally if horse is overpriced I would not buy it despite any bond. I'm just not that rich to afford paying all that extra. I rather get something reasonably priced and build a bond from there (likely even better one :wink: ).


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I think she is lovely. But I agree her price is way too much! 
It is up to you, but if you pay that for her, it is because you love her, not because she is worth it.
I am sure you could find a horse way cheaper that would bond with you as well. Susan


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. When I go back to NC (I'm in Miami for the summer), I'll find out why the owner is asking that price. I know that she was available for a full lease but I'm unsure about whether I could relocate her to my new trainer, about 10 minutes away. 

Here is a video of my 7th lesson on her. The quality is not ideal because my husband recorded with his phone


----------



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, that is really quite expensive for a horse with inconsistent training. If you really want her, it is your money, but you have to consider your future with her. You yourself are just starting in english riding, maybe it would be bebst to get a horse that could help you out in the learning process before you train a horse of your own. I would personally move on. Every horse can be bonded with!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My honest-to-God opinion on it is that you should try out a few horses before you buy. If you're wanting to jump, I strongly urge you to find a horse well-versed in jumping that you can learn on, instead of you both trying to learn it together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Great points about us learning English together. Alright, I'll keep looking and try to be more open to bonding with other horses. I always feel like i'm "cheating" on her when I ride other horses. LOL


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 2 mares and i never feel like I'm cheating riding one.  BTW, learning together is not impossible, but it's harder and takes way more time. So if you want a specific discipline better look for the horse that is trained in it. And I agree - try several, you just never know - you may fall in love with one! Good luck!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Val!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

While she does sound overpriced... the owner may just be asking that price because he thinks you are really interested in her and wants to see how much he could get out of you. You can always offer lower for her if you wanted. 

Any sound horse can do lower level jumping. If you wanted to become super competitive you may need to consider a different horse. I have had my horse for 13 years. My parents (who are not horse people) surprised me with her and she had not had very good training and is a conformational disaster. While I advanced far more than my horse is able to.. I can't get replace her because of that bond I have with her, so I understand why you would want her because of that bond.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Pepper for sharing your story. It great to hear about an example where you both learned together. At this point, I'm open to competing in local shows when I get to that level. But beyond that, I don't have plans right now to compete professionally. 

I'm an avid negotiator (attorney by profession), so I'm confident that I could get her for less than $7500 if I decided to buy her. The market just doesn't justify the price (unless she won some awards or got training I was never told about).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

She may be a wonderful horse for your purposes but her price is ridiculous. I'm in SC and I'm pretty up on prices in the 3 state area (SC,NC,GA). A horse like you are considering should be in the $2,000 range - tops.

I just bought a 14 year old APHA mare with a show record and is a fantastic trail horse for under $1,000 (see Bonnie in my "stable")


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Where in NC are you? I have seen good, safe horses for sale for much less than that.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks iridehorses! Its good to hear from someone who knows the market in my area. It's also encouraging to know that the prices are much more reasonable that I imagined. 

I tried looking on equinenow.com but after all the cautionary stories I've read, I feel more comfortable buying a horse from a local equestrian center, where the horses have been trained and (hopefully) well taken care of. Is that a good approach? 

My dressage instructor (not the same one where Lena is located) will be able to help me when the time comes. But I like to hear varying opinions, so I can make the most informed decision and not have buyers remorse. Can't return a horse as easily as a pair of ill fitted breeches.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Where in NC are you? I have seen good, safe horses for sale for much less than that.


In the Lake Norman area, a little north of Charlotte.


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

I personally wouldn't buy a horse because of a bond you had together back when you first started.. you always want to buy something you will be able to continue to grow on, I was very interested in purchasing my first lesson horse because I felt so confident on her and felt that we just really clicked... then I realized that was only because she was the one who taught me everything, and the one I rode the most. I am currently looking at horses and it's hard.. because nothing has felt right like my lesson horse! BUT I know that I need a horse that is not just beginner friendly and able to do lessons all day long. I need to be able to form a new bond with a horse that can take me far and teach me new things! 

Good luck!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cool. im in Waxhaw, a little south of Charlotte. lol I'll keep an eye out but i found quite a few well priced good buys near Raleigh. check dreamhorse and horseclicks if you dont mind driving.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with the others. It took looking at about 7 horses (that I bonded with very deeply) before I met my baby. I bond easily with horses though  But looking back now I am so glad that I did. You love her now (and you always will) but just remember that you will be learning together and it can be a tough spot. You will get frustrated because she just doesn't get it and then she will get confused because she doesn't understand and you don't know how to properly ask. You can always go and feed her carrots though!! Good luck and happy horse hunting!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Ohhkierst said:


> I personally wouldn't buy a horse because of a bond you had together back when you first started.. you always want to buy something you will be able to continue to grow on, I was very interested in purchasing my first lesson horse because I felt so confident on her and felt that we just really clicked... then I realized that was only because she was the one who taught me everything, and the one I rode the most. I am currently looking at horses and it's hard.. because nothing has felt right like my lesson horse! BUT I know that I need a horse that is not just beginner friendly and able to do lessons all day long. I need to be able to form a new bond with a horse that can take me far and teach me new things!
> 
> Good luck!


You feel my pain! (and I feel yours) You made a valid point about riding her the most and being confident, that's how I feel. And I will improve better with a horse than can teach me things. 



LetAGrlShowU said:


> Very cool. im in Waxhaw, a little south of Charlotte. lol I'll keep an eye out but i found quite a few well priced good buys near Raleigh. check dreamhorse and horseclicks if you dont mind driving.


Thanks! I'll check out those links. I don't mind driving but will have to figure out how to transport a horse I do find out of town. 



rlcarnes said:


> I agree with the others. It took looking at about 7 horses (that I bonded with very deeply) before I met my baby. I bond easily with horses though  But looking back now I am so glad that I did. You love her now (and you always will) but just remember that you will be learning together and it can be a tough spot. You will get frustrated because she just doesn't get it and then she will get confused because she doesn't understand and you don't know how to properly ask. You can always go and feed her carrots though!! Good luck and happy horse hunting!


LOL good point. I'm her "apple lady" I always bring her macintosh apples (and only macintosh apples). So I think she remembers me that way. I'll start going to see potential buys when I go home in September and get the help of my coach. I wish I could afford Lena and get another horse, but one step at a time.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Baby steps grasshopper baby steps


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

rlcarnes said:


> Baby steps grasshopper baby steps


:lol: Yes, sensei *bows*


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea, great points here, i keep forgeting that you are just starting off. I am learning jumping etc, right now with my paint which is cool, we still have those moments where we are in the arena looking at each other like "what are we doing again?" But I used to do jumping and dressage when I was 12, so I am not starting off completely new, in which case it might be cool for your horse to know whats going on lol
My favorite thing is taking horses on trials, so i would definitly try that with any horses you can.
I hope you can find the right horse <3


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

And now from the other side lol. 

I went on a nice trail ride / first date with a cowboy and rode his 2-3 y/o APHA stallion... I fell in love with the horse instantly. After the horse market crashed and people were giving horses away and letting them loose he offered me the stallion for sale, finally. The problem was that he KNEW I would do anything for this horse. So while people were doing anything just to get rid of horses I purchased my stallion at  5 y/o, with no shots/coggins, an incomplete registration, and a bad need of a farrier for $5000. RIDICULOUS!

Poco is now just over 9 y/o and still my every day horse and love of my life. I don't think I'll ever bond with a horse more than I did with him day one and now. Sometimes it just works


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Thyme! Yep I'm a newbie to the horse world and especially buying a horse. I recognized that my decision was emotionally fueled so it was helpful to hear from more experienced riders who have been where I am now (A little girl at heart who fell in love with her first pony and wants to keep it)


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> And now from the other side lol.
> 
> I went on a nice trail ride / first date with a cowboy and rode his 2-3 y/o APHA stallion... I fell in love with the horse instantly. After the horse market crashed and people were giving horses away and letting them loose he offered me the stallion for sale, finally. The problem was that he KNEW I would do anything for this horse. So while people were doing anything just to get rid of horses I purchased my stallion at 5 y/o, with no shots/coggins, an incomplete registration, and a bad need of a farrier for $5000. RIDICULOUS!
> 
> Poco is now just over 9 y/o and still my every day horse and love of my life. I don't think I'll ever bond with a horse more than I did with him day one and now. Sometimes it just works


Aww great story. "Ridiculous" price aside, I'm sure he was worth every penny.  

OT - When did the horse market crash? Was it around the time the housing market crashed (2007-2008)? What caused it to crash? I'm always fascinated by different angles of the same economic issue.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Around here it was in 2008 when slaughter houses all closed.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh wow, I was not expecting that answer at all.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

I was curious about the slaughter house connection to the crash and found this WSJ article Leaner Pastures: As Horses Multiply, Neglect Cases Rise - WSJ.com


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I haven't read all the other replies, but my honest opinion is that you should wait, look around, and ride more horses before you settle for her. You've only rode 4 horses; there are many, many better ones out there than she is. Don't get stuck on the first one you think you love, 'cause the next thing you know, something even better will come along.

My biggest concern is that if you've only been riding one year, you will want something a little older for your first horse. As you said, she is still not consistent or "finished". If you have an instructor there whenever you need it to help you, that's good, but if you are going to be bringing her home where you don't have help every time something happens, I would _be _very hesitant about buying a horse so young (and it happened to me; I know what I'm talking about-granted, she's a great horse now, but those first few years were not fun).

Factor #3 is the price. $10,000 for a horse with her training? I don't know how the market is in your area, but for $10,000 around here, a horse would have to be something pretty spectacular. Even $7500 is still WAY too much for her. I don't think I could sell my dead broke, been-there-done-that, go-anywhere mare for $7500. 

I would pass on her. Keep looking; there are better fish in the sea, even though it doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for responding Pinto. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Just get out there and try out horses, also dont forget to get pictures and videos for us!! Especially if you find a special horse!


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Go for a horse with a bit more experience in my opinion, this mare is only 6 & is still a bit of a baby. A schoolmaster that can show you the ropes would be the way to go


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Since you've only been riding a year, you may not really understand what you will want in a horse long-term right now. The horse I learned to ride on was absolutely wonderful, I love him to pieces and for a while I thought he was the best horse ever. Now, I know that while he is one heck of an amazing horse, he's not the horse for *me*. He's quiet and extremely well-trained but LAZY. I can spend 50% of my ride working on "ok, lets go, no really, lets move, oh hell, GO!!" and I'm exhausted right about the time he's like alright, alright, I'll move. 

My trainer picked out a horse with a lil go, go, go motor for me. He and I are perfectly suited. She has no issues with her lazy horse, she can get him going just fine, me though, nope. Great horse and was exactly the horse to for me to learn on since if anything goes wrong, he stops and waits for you to get re-situated but very wrong for me long-term.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

As many other have said here I would wait. There are so many horses out there and the first bond might not be the 'one'.
I also dremad of buying my first lesson horse. I think it was because I rarely rode other horses. Life changed and when I changed riding schools I missed her a lot. Until I met the horse who still means the world for me. There has never been anything I wanted so baddly. But I knew I was too young and it might happen that I would quit one day. We had a wonderful 15 months togeather and now this special boy has amazing new owner and friends. And I have gotten a promse that if he will ever be put up for sale I will be the first one to know that. 
There have been other horses after him and I am trainign one hell of a special boy at the moment who I have a strong bond put he canät reach the level my frist one was. 

What I tryed to say is that I also tought that my first 'teacher' will be 'the one'. I was mistaken. Take your time before buying. I didn't buy my first 2 I liked. But I have to say that the fellow with me at the moment might have a different faith =)


----------



## slowlopin (May 23, 2011)

I have seen this over and over again! Don't purchase! You haven't be riding very long and when you do ride you ride her and thats why you wanna purchase her! You should look at others  and if you are learning you should get a horse experienced in the riding you want to pursue! Just my opinion.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

She is a little downhill for dressage and her pasterns are a little long to hold up for serious jumping. For lower level, eh, she would probably be fine, although it is a little hard to tell. She is cute for sure, but looks more western pleasure to me, not like a dressage or jumper.

For $10,000, you should be able to get a nice, older school master that can help you learn jumping and advance in dressage safely. I wouldn't want to have to had learn jumping on a horse that was green to jumping. You want something you can point and shoot at a jump and that won't get nervous or stop on you if you are bobbing around up there, which we all do when we first start. That way you can gain the confidence you need to progress. Likewise with dressage. It is easier to learn to do leg yields and should ins on a horse that knows how to do them, then on one that has no clues what the aids are and what they mean. It is not impossible, but definitely a lot hearder to teach a horse how to do something you have no clue how to do! 

As far as shady sellers, they are out there, which is why you should have a trusted trainer who can help you look, using trusted sources. And no matter what, vet check!!


----------



## slowlopin (May 23, 2011)

also shes wayyyyy over priced in this market! A horse of her age and training is like $6000 or lower


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the feedback. 

Delfina - Its interesting you would use the word lazy b/c Lena is definitely lazy and she only moves consistently when I ride with the crop (although I don't have to use it, she just knows when its there). I figured it was b/c she was used to her laid back lifestyle from lack of consistent training. 

I've started looking online for horses that are between 8-12 years old, gelding or mares that has jumping training (and dressage training as a plus). 15.3hh or taller, no preference for color or breed right now, registered a plus. My budget is $5K. Does that sound like a reasonable and doable criteria? Am I overlooking anything?

BTW, I'm really only doing dressage to learn the fundamentals. My instructor was trained in Germany, so she has a heavy dressage background and her approach is to teach dressage and then move on to jumping (which works for me). So I'm thinking that it would make the most sense to get a horse trained in both.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

First off, I'm going to assume that the mare might have some decent bloodlines, as she moves very very nice at the trot for a APHA hunter horse. The canter I didn't get to see, but if it's anything like the trot, she'd be a nice horse. If she's big enough, she'd be worth that 7,500. BUT. Hunt APHA horses do not make good dressage/jumping horses. They're too long in the body and their movement is just too flat.

Try to pick up a horse that is better then you--there is nothing more disheartening then wanting to move up the levels, having the talent to move up the levels... and having a horse that cannot. You've already bonded to him, and at that point, it's almost impossible to sell. My heart horse is way under my level, but I would sell my foot before I got rid of him. 

If anything, I would rather have a horse trained in dressage then one in jumpers. A lot of low level jumpers skip the dressage, and all their horses do is rush the fences, cut corners, brace against your hand, etc.--it's not worth it to buy a horse for 5k just to fix all of their mistakes. I'd look for a horse trained in dressage (just first level or so) and has the talent for jumping (you can ask the owner to set up a jump chute). In this market, you can get something very, very good, for the price you want to spend. Don't discount younger horses too--I bought my heart horse at 3, and my colt is 3.5 now and I would put beginners on either one of them. My oldest at 13 is for experienced riders only. Age has nothing to do with temperament!

I'd go to equine.com--they're the best as far as I'm concerned. I bought my colt from there, and he was from FL--and I'm in New Jersey! The entire transaction was super smooth and his breeder was awesome. As long as you talk to the owner and have written contracts signed, you should have no problems with buying out of state if you want to.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

mayfieldk said:


> First off, I'm going to assume that the mare might have some decent bloodlines, as she moves very very nice at the trot for a APHA hunter horse. The canter I didn't get to see, but if it's anything like the trot, she'd be a nice horse. If she's big enough, she'd be worth that 7,500. BUT. Hunt APHA horses do not make good dressage/jumping horses. They're too long in the body and their movement is just too flat.
> 
> Try to pick up a horse that is better then you--there is nothing more disheartening then wanting to move up the levels, having the talent to move up the levels... and having a horse that cannot. You've already bonded to him, and at that point, it's almost impossible to sell. My heart horse is way under my level, but I would sell my foot before I got rid of him.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input on types of training to look for. My understanding was that a younger horse would have less experience and wouldn't be able to teach me (i'm a newbie). So it is more about their years of training vs. how old they are? 

That's great you had a positive experience on equinenow. How did you get your horse from FL to New Jersey?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My guess is that horse is so expensive because a few barn owners or instructors are getting a piece of the pie and they think you do not knwo any better. They know you will trust their advice because you are a beginner. If you really want that horse I would offer them 2500.00 and keep looking in the meantime


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> My guess is that horse is so expensive because a few barn owners or instructors are getting a piece of the pie and they think you do not knwo any better. They know you will trust their advice because you are a beginner. If you really want that horse I would offer them 2500.00 and keep looking in the meantime


That thought had crossed my mind, especially b/c they know I've bonded with Lena. Which is why I would be extra cautious about it and get a third party opinion. They are great people but I recognize that business is business.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with all the advice you've gotten in this thread, but just wanted to touch on the "bond" issue a bit more. In my experience, the bond you will make with whatever horse ends up being your first will probably be amazing! I rode lesson horses for 3+ years prior to purchasing my mare. I had a wonderful bond with the 3 lesson horses I rode regularly in that time and would've gladly bought any of them had they been offered for sale. None of them ever were though, and when we finally bought my mare she was the opposite of what I was looking for! I had wanted a big TB type for jumping and ended up with a little Arab who excelled at Western Pleasure  That horse and I now have an amazing bond. Being able to spend so much time with her since I own her and can see her daily meant that we grew to know eah others quirks and work together well. She has done a bit of just about everything with me; jumping, hunter under saddle, trail, cross country, dressage, western pleasure, halter, and eq. I wouldn't trade her for anything in the world, and I bet you will feel the same way about whatever horse you eventually buy!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

A three or four year old will probably not know enough. But a five, six, or seven year old should know more then you, and have a ton of room to grow. As long as they have a good mind and you work with a trainer, you should have no problem teaching them more complicated lines/etc. in jumping as long as they have the right foundation.

I found a shipper that was picking up two mares in FL and he picked up mine as well. It added on to his price, but it wasn't unreasonable. Sometimes people will pick up your horse if they are going to be in the area for a very reasonable amount of money, although usually you have to end up getting a quote from a shipper.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd definitely work with a trainer to pick a new horse. After I told my trainer I wanted to purchase a horse, she and I discussed what my long-term goals were, how much I wanted to spend and so forth. She then spent months hunting down horses, talking to their owners and for those who fit her criteria, she took me to test-ride and then after we decided on one, she helped me negotiate down the price down to what she and I felt he was worth.

As far as your current criteria, you won't be able to find a horse with both Dressage and Jumping training under 5k where I am unless the horse has some variety of medical issue. I know, my trainer spent 6mo trying! Your area may be different but I ended up with a green 4yr old who had all his basics down solid and came from a very reputable trainer. Not a horse I would have considered but my trainer knew I could handle him.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Delfina - If I may ask, where do you live? I'll talk to my trainer when I get back, I'm not in a rush so 6 months to a year to find the right horse is doable.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in Colorado but we didn't limit our search to just this state. My trainer had friends in many states helping us search. Her friends test rode many horses with the idea that if they were satisfied with the temperament, confirmation and training that I would fly out with my trainer and test them myself. They didn't deem any of the ones they tried suitable and by sheer luck we found the one I then purchased slightly over 2 hours away from us.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

You should be able to find something in your price range that has the skills you want, but it might be older. That is why I suggested a nice older school master. A well-cared for, well-trained horse that is 15 or so will have plenty of good years left - 10 or more if managed correctly, but cost significantly less than a 7 or 8 or 9 year old horse that is just entering its prime years. You should probably be looking for something like a teen's horse where the rider is either going off to school or wants to move up the levels. If you just started in the last year, a nice solid horse in its teens with some first/second level dressage training that can jump comfortably and honestly up to about 3 feet would likely keep you happy for years to come, even as you move up in skills. 

You do not want a 3 or 4yo. No matter how well trained it is, it is still for all intents and purposes a baby and will have baby days. New riders and babies are not a good idea. You'll either get discouraged because you are in over your head or end out doling out a fortune in training fees, with which you could have simply bought the well-trained horse you needed anyway. I would avoid anything under 6 and only go for that if it is well-trained.

And I wouldn't fuss about it being registered. Unless you are buying a mare and want to breed, which as someone new to horses you probably shouldn't, what matters is training and confirmation. The dressage and jump ring judges aren't going to ask for your horse's pedigree. They will look at its training and your riding - heck, if you do jumpers and not hunters, they'll look at your time and number of faults and you could be riding a mule! (Ok, maybe not a mule, but you get my gist. )


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

You probably have this bond with her because she is the first horse you have learned to ride on. You are attached to her because you feel as if she has taught you what you know and you feel comfortable on her. I have been riding since i was 6 i am now 23. I have ridden on countless numbers of horses and have bonded with many of them. My parents and I still laugh about old lesson horses that I have bonded with. I also leased a mare in college that I had to have and was heartbroken when I found out that she got moved. I know have an amazing TB that I just recently got. he is my boy i love him. You are a beginner you will find that as the years go by you will bond with several horses, but you cannot have them all. that would be overwhelming! haha 

as for the price that is crazy!! i feel like she still may be green? did you say that I am not sure. Also you are riding english and she is trained western. for what you want to do it is better of to keep looking. keep taking lessons. get to know wha tyou really want in a horse and what you really want to do before you jump the gun and spend a ton of money on a horse that may not be worth that much money.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Pooh - Thanks for the detailed breakdown about the age range I should look for. That was very helpful.

Nicole - @ "you cannot have them all" - I needed to hear that lol. Thanks.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

You're welcome!! Haha I always had to be told that when I was a kid and beggggged my parents for a pony. They still say it to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

